# Problem viewing attched pictures



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Since the change I haven't been able to view attachments. I just looked up my own mouthpiece listing

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?123828-FT-SS-Berg-tenor

and I can't see my own attached images. Do I need to change a setting somewhere? I looked around for a setting to change and tried the search button but came up empty.

Who knows the magic to viewing pictures?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Carl,

Since your pictures are in the Marketplace and that you can't edit your posts there, you wouldn't be able to modify your attachment pictures anyway.
So, I went ahead and tried to fix your attachments for you and that didn't work 

But you could try submitting your pics again into your ad -First, delete your attachments from the attachment library and upload them again.

Some browsers have problems with the Enhanced Attachment feature, so you might want to turn that off. To do so, go into your *Settings* (top right of the screen) choose *forum settings* and then under *Miscellaneous Options* (almost at the bottom of the page) un-check the box next to "*Enable Enhanced Attachment Uploading*"

This said, I've had problems myself to post attachment pictures but that was in an article on the SOTW main page. After several hours of braking my head I've managed to find an unorthodox way for posting attachment - I'm not going to start explaining that because there's an easiest way - Hosting your pictures on your own web space and inserting them into your post using the IMG tags and the picture's URL.

Sorry, that's the best help I can give you for now. 
I can't wait for all these little quirks to get fixed soon.
[Impnt]


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't see attached photos either when using Internet Explorer. 
Even if you right click on the red X and then click on 'show picture' it won't load the photo.
Lot's of stuff doesn't work using IE...


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm not even getting red x's with firefox. nothing at all.

I wasn't trying to modify or edit, I was just concerned I couldn't even see my own attachments.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Testing...

Can you see this attachment?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

What attachment?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

nothing.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

About now, can you see it? (in my above post that is)


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't.
I get a box that says "click image for larger version" next to a small box containing a red X.
Under that is: 

Namehoto 017 .jpg
Views: 1
Size: 19.4 KB
ID: 17863


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I see it now. What was changed (sorry it didn't seem to help you Tammi)?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

It's ok. 
I'm used to not being able to see attachments...


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Okay. At least one of you can see it (Tammi, try the refresh button or F5 and if that fails, clear your cookies and temp internet files and try again)

Nothing changed - When I first try to attach a picture, I forgot to push the "Upload" button after choosing the file from my computer :toothy9: - This means that Harri fixed the attachment feature but that still doesn't solve the problem viewing old attachments inserted before the forum upgrade 

Anyhow, Carl, you can attach your pictures in a new post at your Marketplace ad if you want.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Temp files deleted, cookies tossed. 
Still unable to view attached thumbnail....

It has to be an issue with my browser and or Vista....


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

No issues with FireFox and XP or Vista Pro.

But I do think some of the old links may have gotten corrupted in the change-over. But then again, some of the old one's work fine.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I can't seem to delete any of my old attachments, or see them either. All it lets me do is select them and post them, no method to delete.

OK now that's just weird. If I try to re-upload the same pic file with the same name, it is also not visible, just a grey box. I rename it and upload, still the grey box. Upload a new image not previously posted and it works fine.

Can someone dump all my attachments for me, I can't seem to do it.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine don't show up either. 
Some have boxes to check to delete, but most don't. 
Odd....


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

The problem with old attachments is still there.
Haven't got any help from vBulletin support to solve it, unfortunately.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> Can someone dump all my attachments for me, I can't seem to do it.


Done.
You couldn't delete them anyway cause they were submitted in a Marketplace post.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok, pics reloaded in my sale post, however none of my other attachments/uploaded pics are visible or able to be deleted either. No rush to dump them as I don't know that they are relevant to anything anymore, but it is frustrating when viewing other members older posts to not see any pics.

Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> Temp files deleted, cookies tossed.
> Still unable to view attached thumbnail....
> 
> It has to be an issue with my browser and or Vista....





Carl H. said:


> I can't seem to delete any of my old attachments, or see them either. All it lets me do is select them and post them, no method to delete.
> 
> OK now that's just weird. If I try to re-upload the same pic file with the same name, it is also not visible, just a grey box. I rename it and upload, still the grey box. Upload a new image not previously posted and it works fine.
> 
> Can someone dump all my attachments for me, I can't seem to do it.





Carl H. said:


> Ok, pics reloaded in my sale post, however none of my other attachments/uploaded pics are visible or able to be deleted either. No rush to dump them as I don't know that they are relevant to anything anymore, but it is frustrating when viewing other members older posts to not see any pics.
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far!


I am sorry to report on the past attachments: The jury is still out on who is the guilty party. Many other forums lost the earlier attachments when converting to vBulletin 4.0, too. I have been looking into saving them, but do not have enough knowledge, support or available tools. The old attachments are still in a separate directory, but vBulletin 4 cannot deal with them. The alternative is to re-convert the whole SOTW Forum using an older database, but then we would lose several months of forum posts which I consider to be more valuable.

So, I am ready to dump the old attachments, unfortunately.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Go ahead and dump my old attachments.


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

Harri, there is a wealth of oldposts that become useless without the attachments. Could you wait before deleting them? Maybe some other forum owner will post a solution on the vbulletin forums ???


----------

